# Thank you Chevy, and thank you Cruze for saving my life today.



## Bonaventure (Dec 28, 2012)

Without going into details or specifics...

Today I was driving my 2012 eco home from work (Seattle metro area), and I got t-boned by a much heavier luxury car at about 40-45 mph. I slid sideways across several lanes of traffic over 100 feet with the direct impact on my driver side door and rear driver side door. I saw the impending collision and had that quick "oh no!" moment. My car after owning her for only 1 month (didn't even have the plates yet!) was completely destroyed. 

I walked away shaken but without a single scratch.

Chevy, thank you VERY much for an extremely safe car. Had this happened in my previous car, I might not be in such good shape.

(Gangnam style was playing when it happened. After the standard onstar call ended when the cops showed up... it started playing again quite loudly. So embarrassing.)

Thanks again Chevy... my next car is definately a Cruze. It saved my life.

-Bonaventure


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Glad to hear that you're OK. I was in an accident like this many years ago, and I was glad I was in a car that I was able to walk away from the accident in.


----------



## Bonaventure (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks jblackburn. I had to crawl out the passenger side afterwards today through glass and smoke, the distance I traveled sideways after the collision still has me shocked. I've never been in an accident before where I was the driver. The other guy was cited. The responding officers were suprised I was the driver, they even checked the driver side after talking to me in disbelief that I walked out from that one. After the insurance fiasco blows over I'll definitely post pictures.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Really happy to hear you made it out ok, I will say I have never felt safer in a vehicle than in my cruze. I wish you the best in dealing with the insurance and anything else that comes from this.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Glad to hear you made it out ok! It sounds like you got quite lucky today. How many of the airbags went off? They all certainly help make the Cruze as safe as it is.


----------



## Richard (Dec 1, 2012)

Bonaventure said:


> Without going into details or specifics...
> 
> Today I was driving my 2012 eco home from work (Seattle metro area), and I got t-boned by a much heavier luxury car at about 40-45 mph. I slid sideways across several lanes of traffic over 100 feet with the direct impact on my driver side door and rear driver side door. I saw the impending collision and had that quick "oh no!" moment. My car after owning her for only 1 month (didn't even have the plates yet!) was completely destroyed.
> 
> ...


So glad to hear you're okay. The car can always be replaced. Did the side impact airbags go off? That probably provided a lot of protection. Was Onstar contacted automatically? I believe they are if an airbag is deployed.

The Cruze feels like a heavier car than it is. It seems to be built very solid. When I drive it, it feels like I'm driving a heavy car and it holds the road beautifully. 

The ironic thing is if this was one of those big SUV's that people think provide them protection, this type of crash probably would have knocked it over on its side if not flipped it over completely.

The Cruze as well as other Chevy's have top of the line saftey standards. You never want to see the benefits of these saftey standards, but it's nice to know you have it when you're in an accident.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow. What a way to start the year. Glad you are ok. I definitely want to see pictures too. What model vehicle hit you?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm glad you're ok. The Cruze definitely feels like a solid car.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

glad you are ok. my first cruze was totaled when i was hit at a "high rate of speed" while sitting a stoplight. if you go to my profile u can see a pic. the way the car held up was the reason i bought another one. take care


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Not happy to see a cruze all mashed up but would love to see these pictures. It will give me better feeling how safe my cruze is when im in it =]. What model are you going after when you go buy another cruze? Another eco or something else? I wanted to get the eco model but went with the LT 1LT cruze =].


----------



## forcedfed (Jan 1, 2013)

Glad your ok


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Very glad you're ok. The Cruze really is one of the safest cars on the road. Do you have any pictures? I'd love to use them in my review of the Cruze.


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

This is one of the primary reasons for purchasing a Cruze.

So glad to hear that you are OK. If you are feeling up to it, please post pictures.

Are you going to get another Cruze Eco?


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Bonaventure said:


> I saw the impending collision and had that quick "oh no!" moment.
> 
> -Bonaventure


Correction. Seeing a car racing at you and knowing it's going to hit qualifies for either "oh ****" or "holy ****."

Glad you are ok. I bet you'll be pretty sore today though.


----------



## Bonaventure (Dec 28, 2012)

Quick update,


I didn't have my phone on me at the time of the accident. I plan on visitin the tow yard later today after I get a rental. I was told that 8 of 10 airbags deployed, basically everything except the one in the steering wheel and the dash. 


On star connected automatically within seconds. They had me connected to 911 in about 30 seconds. I was more concerned with crawling out the passenger side than talking with anybody on that though.


Ill snap a few pictures when I see the car next. And yes yes yes I plan on driving another Cruze. I don't have a single scratch on me somehow. That airbag fully covered the window when I bounced my head off of it.


----------



## beeztee (Oct 24, 2012)

Glad you're okay!


----------



## vmaxed (Jan 17, 2012)

Glad to hear that you are OK,Nice to know the Cruze is a safe car.


----------



## OnStar Advisor (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Bonaventure, 

It's great that OnStar was there when you needed it most and that you are OK. Sorry about your new car being destroyed, good luck with picking out a new one!

-Jessica, OnStar Advisor
Social Media Team


----------



## horsehaulin (Oct 1, 2011)

Glad you are ok!


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

Glad you are safe and not injured from your accident yesterday. I hate going into Seattle and we live 85 miles north of Seattle but having to go to the VA hospital every three months makes it a fact of living here.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thread start post nominated for the CruzeTalk newsletter.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome to hear you walked away without a scratch. Not many cars in this price range that can offer those claims. Hope you still got all checked out as many complications aren't very noticeable at the time.


And the moral of the story kids, don't listen to gnam gnam style. It's embarrassing.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mick said:


> And the moral of the story kids, don't listen to gnam gnam style. It's embarrassing.


I beg to differ. That song is still amazing. It's like a dance party every time my phone rings!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Holy smokes! What a terrible way to start the new year but thank God you are okay! I'm so sorry to hear about your car!

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Richard (Dec 1, 2012)

Bonaventure said:


> Quick update,
> 
> 
> I didn't have my phone on me at the time of the accident. I plan on visitin the tow yard later today after I get a rental. I was told that 8 of 10 airbags deployed, basically everything except the one in the steering wheel and the dash.
> ...


The good thing about Onstar is if you don't answer them when the airbags go off, they know exactly where you are due to GPS, so they can send EMS, Police, etc. right to your location without you saying a word. I think they will send these services automatically if they don't get a response from you. Did you end up talking to anyone when you were connected to Onstar, or did they deploy Police, EMS, etc. to your location?


----------



## Richard (Dec 1, 2012)

Mick said:


> Awesome to hear you walked away without a scratch. Not many cars in this price range that can offer those claims. Hope you still got all checked out as many complications aren't very noticeable at the time.
> 
> 
> And the moral of the story kids, don't listen to gnam gnam style. It's embarrassing.


I had a 2010 Malibu LT2 and I feel my Cruze is just as solid although the Malibu was a bigger and heavier car. The Cruze is a very solid looking and more importantly, a very solid feeling car. It drives like a much heavier car than it is. It holds the road very well, especially in windy conditions. The 10 airbags don't hurt also. Also, it's an econmical car from a fuel perspective, but it's still a $20K plus car, so it's not an economy car. It has a lot of advanced electronic and saftey features.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Bonaventure said:


> Without going into details or specifics...
> 
> Today I was driving my 2012 eco home from work (Seattle metro area), and I got t-boned by a much heavier luxury car at about 40-45 mph. I slid sideways across several lanes of traffic over 100 feet with the direct impact on my driver side door and rear driver side door. I saw the impending collision and had that quick "oh no!" moment. My car after owning her for only 1 month (didn't even have the plates yet!) was completely destroyed.
> 
> ...



Bonaventur,
I am very sorry to hear that you were in such a bad accident. I am very happy to hear that your Cruze kept you safe and that you are alright! If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime; I am happy to help you in any way that I can! 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Bonaventure (Dec 28, 2012)

I wanted to thank everybody for their concern. I do have pictures but I am waiting until the insurance stuff all blows over before I leave any trace of anything on the internet! 

I replaced the car a few days ago with a 2013 eco MT. Having done a 2000 mile test drive on the 2012 eco MT and now driving this newer model year I am noticing lots of little changes. The transmission feels a little better, less notchy and isn't difficult to get into 5th gear on occasion like the last car. The engine sounds much different. It is a deeper growl kind of sound compared to the previous car. The gas tank shows full when topped off (thank goodness for the little things) 

My Link is awesome. Having that makes me not feel so bad for all the craziness the last new days.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome! Glad to hear everything is working out and you are back in a cruze! Can't wait to see pics of the new one!


----------



## Bonaventure (Dec 28, 2012)

It was amazing how well this car fared. No broken glass, I was hit really low and hard. The door and pillar did move into the cabin down low, and was pushing on the seat. Had this been a taller vehicle the story might not have such a happy ending. I don't think it looks that bad once I got a chance to go look at her again, but that is more of a testament to the advances in safety/design. 

I was told the repair estimate came to around $16k. Hence the new car.

I also invested in a dash cam, so next time this happens (IF) I can show I had the right away at whatever intersection. It doesn't cover all scenarios but in my case it definitely would have helped me out when going after the other guys insurance. 

I am just glad it is 90% over with and both parties are okay. Time to enjoy the 2013 eco. Named the new car Ruby II.

EDIT: Also the rear pillar near the rear window had this funky crease in it, don't have a picture of that on this computer but it shows that the main structural points of this poor little car were definitely compromised!


----------



## vmaxed (Jan 17, 2012)

Glad to hear everything is OK :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow I'm glad you're okay! That Cruze looks like it took 40-45 mph incredibly well. Anyone seen the IIHS side crash test results done at just 31 mph? You must have been real lucky physics (and a lower body car) was on your side!

IIHS-HLDI: Chevrolet Cruze


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Don't know how I missed this thread, I found it in the newsletter. Very impressive how the car survived being t-boned. The fact that it slid had a lot to do with the outcome.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

rustinn said:


> Wow I'm glad you're okay! That Cruze looks like it took 40-45 mph incredibly well. Anyone seen the IIHS side crash test results done at just 31 mph? You must have been real lucky physics (and a lower body car) was on your side!
> 
> IIHS-HLDI: Chevrolet Cruze


The impact to his car looks very low, and as such the other car was surely hard on the brakes keeping the nose down. It looks like the rocker panel area absorbed a good portion of the impact.

Survivabiilty in a side impact is greatly impacted by the bumper height of the intruding vehicle. Trucks/SUV's pose the greatest threat as they not only weigh far more than the average car, but the height of the front end usually causes penetration into the cabin. I've read that most head injuries in a side impact crash involving a car hit by a truck are caused by the victims head actually contacting the intruding vehicle... not a pretty picture.

The importance of side curtain and thorax airbags cannot be understated in this type of a crash. As the OP stated, he walked away without major injury, something I probably couldn't say if this happened to me in the Saturn S-Series I drove previous to this car.

OP: Glad to see you are OK and that you have such faith in this car. I feel safer having read your story!


----------



## 13eco (Dec 30, 2012)

Glad your ok man, I totaled mine 4 days after I bought it. I fell asleep at 80 mph and smashed into the end of a gaurd rail and tore up 35ft of it out of the ground before it finaly broke then I proceded to role twice. I walked away with only a black eye. So yea I upgraded and got the 2013 after that one. They both where ecos. Good luvk with your insurance stuff, that was a real pain in the ass!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Ouch. Who's your insurance company? Some are better than others for taking care of their customers.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Holy crap! Thats one totalled Eco!

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## Bonaventure (Dec 28, 2012)

Jesus, 13eco, you sure got me beat when it comes to ending a car! ****!

The particular vehicle that hit me was lowered, the police guessed there was no braking whatsoever. No skid marks, and no other obvious attempt to avoid me. I agree, I think the fact I slid so far was probably what stopped this from looking quite as bad.

I would not have been okay if I had still been in my Saturn SL1... I cant even imagine how poorly that would have gone D:


----------

